# My N.O.S. Schwinn Runabout



## bashton (May 7, 2018)

Some of you may have seen this one at Memory Lane. I am pleased to say I was able to add three N.O.S. bikes to my collection recently, and this is one of them. Spent some time this past weekend inspecting it and all I can say is; WoW! There is nothing like N.O.S.

No...it is not for sale.

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member
Home of the Muscle Bike "Show Within a Show"
www.mcacn.com


----------



## Chopper1 (May 7, 2018)

Awesome. Very nice.


----------



## bobcycles (May 7, 2018)

WAIT!   Wrench marks spotted on rear axle nuts!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bashton (May 9, 2018)

She's not perfect, but I have never seen a better one...

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member
Home of the Muscle Bike "Show Within a Show"
www.mcacn.com


----------



## GWLW7272 (May 9, 2018)

Campus Green is such a great color when it's nice


----------



## mcmfw2 (May 10, 2018)

GWLW7272 said:


> Campus Green is such a great color when it's nice



Killer bike Bob... I'm glad it went to a good home .. BTW I have an NOS rear axle nut for you..


----------



## bashton (May 13, 2018)

mcmfw2 said:


> Killer bike Bob... I'm glad it went to a good home .. BTW I have an NOS rear axle nut for you..




I certainly need that! bashton426@gmail.com

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member
Home of the Muscle Bike "Show Within a Show"
www.mcacn.com


----------



## Artdaddi (Sep 30, 2020)

I have a mint nos Runabout 68 with hang tag 3 speed stick copper tone whitewall slick and whitewall front tire spotless
$3000 if interested


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 30, 2020)

Artdaddi said:


> I have a mint nos Runabout 68 with hang tag 3 speed stick copper tone whitewall slick and whitewall front tire spotless
> $3000 if interested



If selling you need to list in the for sale section with pics, price, and location. V/r Shawn


----------



## IngoMike (Sep 30, 2020)

Artdaddi said:


> I have a mint nos Runabout 68 with hang tag 3 speed stick copper tone whitewall slick and whitewall front tire spotless
> $3000 if interested



A Coppertone Run-A-Bout? I am going to check my catalogs, but please post a picture.....


----------

